# Notebook - Reparatur !



## Spidora (3. August 2003)

Hallo in bin der Neue und brauche eure Hilfe.Ich besitze ein Notebook von der Firma Baycom Mod.2700C Pentium 3(der Rechner und Mainboard ist Baugleich mit Gericom Overdose T+3 sowie Clevo,Karpok usw.)Mein Mainboard hat auch seine Probleme mit der Stormversorgung,das Netzteil ist ok,aber im Rechner leuchtet nichts mehr.Wie ich mitlerweile erfahren habe,ist das Problem bei diesen Notebooks schon fast normal(leider).Ein neues Mainboard kostet je nach Händler zwichen 450-550 Euro.Wer kennt sich soweit mit den Geräten aus,und kann mir sagen welche Bauteile von der Stormversorgung ausgetauscht werden müssen.! Oder wer hat evtl.ein Mainboard zu verkaufen.


----------



## blubber (4. August 2003)

Hi,

sehe ich das richtig, DU möchtest die entsprechenden Bauteile für die Stronversogung des Mainboards austauschen? Wenn du nicht gerade Elektroniker bist, würde ich davon abraten, weil es dir schnell passieren kann, dass du mehr kaputt machst als reparierst. 
Ich nehme an, dass dein Notebook keine Garantie mehr hat. Wieso lässt du es dann nicht in einem Fachgeschäft reparieren, wird mit Sicherheit billiger als sich für 500 € ein neues Mainboard kaufen zu müssen. 

bye


----------



## Sinac (4. August 2003)

Also z.B. Toshiba Notebooks hams ganz oft das die Netzbuchse auf
dem Board keinen Kontakt mehr hat, müsstest du dann löten oder noch
besser mit nem Kabel nach drausen führen und innen mit nem Knoten
oder so ne Zugsicherung bauen!
Wenn du ein bisschen löten kannste bzw. jemanden kennst der das kann
ist das nicht so das ding, und da das Board eh "defekt" ist hasste
ja quasi kein Risiko, oder?
Also in 1-2 Stunden sollte das zu schaffen sein, wir machen sowas
bei der Arbeit öfters...
ABER KEINE GARANTIE! 

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## Spidora (4. August 2003)

Erstmal Danke ich für die Antworten.Das Board zur Reparatur zu bringen ist auch eine teure Lösung,bei den Stundenlöhne für eine Reparatur bekomme ich bald ein neues Mainbord.Das Austauschen der Bauteile ist mir schon lieber und billiger.Es ist zwar eine kniffelige Sache die SMD Bauteile ein bzw.auszulöten,aber ich kenne mich damit etwas aus.Da die Mainboards des gleichen Typs meistens den gleichen defekt mit der Stromversorgung haben,müßte doch bekannt sein welche Bauteile den Geist aufgeben.


----------



## Sinac (4. August 2003)

Wie gesagt, mach ma auf, mess das die 3 Kontakte der Netzbuchse durch und dann ma sehn...


----------



## Spidora (4. August 2003)

Habe ich schon gemacht bzw.ich habe gleich eine neue Klinkenbuchse eingelötet.Aber damit wurde leider der Fehler nicht behoben.


----------



## STTefan (13. März 2004)

meinem baycom laptop gehts leider genauso!

hat da mittlerweiel jemand was rausgefunden?


----------

